# aiuto formattazione di partizione errata!!! [risolto]

## khris81

l'installazione di debian mi ha involontarimente formattato una partizione importante, in swap!!!!

c'è modo di riparare al danno??? nn ho ancora toccato la partizione x evitare altri danni!Last edited by khris81 on Fri Aug 19, 2005 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## golaprofonda

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> l'installazione di debian mi ha involontarimente formattato una partizione importante, in swap!!!!
> 
> c'è modo di riparare al danno??? nn ho ancora toccato la partizione x evitare altri danni!

 

Hai partition magic 8?

Se si fai partire il cd da dos..va nella directory ITALIANO e cerca l eseguibile di partition magic eseguibile da DOS. Ti da la possibilità di eseguire un unformat sicuro e legge anche le partizioni swap di linux.

 :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

w l'opensource

----------

## khris81

peccato che nn ho partition magic 8!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

se ha solo marcato la partizione come swap la recuperi invertendo il processo

se ha formattato con mkswap sei fottuto  :Sad: 

<angolo del bastardo>così impari  ausare debian</angolo del bastardo>

scherzo. non prendertela  :Wink: 

----------

## khris81

si mkswap quello che fa il partizionemento grafico di debina bene, posso buttare il pc!  :Sad: 

----------

## mambro

Prova questo

http://jbj.rapanden.dk/magicrescue/

c'è anche su portage

----------

## khris81

nn ci capisco nulla di magicrescue troppo ostico!  :Sad: 

cmq ci rinuncio nn c'è più nulla su quella partizione, che bella senza quella partizione posso buttare via il pc!

maledetta debian!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Apetrini

Io dico :"AL ROGO DEBIAN"!!

Ehm... scusate, ma non amo particolarmente questa distro. 

Comunque stai calmo, è dimostrato che una gran percentuale di persone quando ha un problema come il tuo fa tanti piu danni di quelli che farebbe di solito poiche fa errori dovuti alla fretta e all'ansia per la perdita dei dati.

L'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è di stare calmo(be facile per me dirlo, i dati mica sono miei) e di non toccare quella partizione. Prima o poi ne andrai fuori, magari scopri che il tuo vicino di casa ha Partition Magic 8 o magari trovi il modo per procurartelo...

In questi casi calma e sangue freddo...

----------

## gamberetto

semmai per fare prove un po' più sicure puoi fare una copia della partizione con dd o con cat e ti crei un'immagine su una partizione funzionante e così la puoi ripristinare se le prove su quella originale non vanno a buon fine...

comunque è un consiglio da n00b, aspetta la conferma di uno che ne sa più di me!

Buona Fortuna

----------

## Kernel78

Adesso faccio un attimo la parte del saccente rompipalle ...

Ma un backup ogni tanto no ???

Non dico di fare un totale al giorno ma lameno farti un incrementale a settimana avresti potuto considerarlo ...

P.S. Se butti il pc posso venire a rottamarlo ?  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Anche se abbastanza OT e parla di un'altra distribuzione l'argomento "recupero partizioni" potrebbe essere interesante, per questo non chiudo il post.

Resta inteso che se qualcuno ne approfitta per insultare l'altra distro e/o parlare dell'installazione della stessa il post verrà chiuso  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Adesso faccio un attimo la parte del saccente rompipalle ...
> 
> Ma un backup ogni tanto no ???

 

certa gente (e questo include anche me) talvolta non puo' permettersi

backup di intere partizioni, causa di mancanza spazio o simila,

quindi si limita ed esegue backup "umani" solo su dati piu' importanti

di altri, magari questo è il suo caso, chi puo' saperlo/giudicarlo....

ha fatto la stupidaggine? lo ha ammesso? ok adesso basta col martirio

da "utenti pVo"

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi spiace per te... E ti auguro di poter ripristinare la situazione ed i dati. Se eran dati davvero importanti, esistono società che si occupano del recupero con ottimi risultati, ma hanno un costo.

@partitionmagic

Io credo che in questo caso il risultato sia quello che conta [nei limiti della legalità]. Ora se questa soluzione proprietaria gli permettesse davvero di risolvere il suo problema, perchè non dovrebbe adottarla?

Certo è che la caduta di stile conseguente non mi è proprio piaciuta... Non è che chi compra e paga il SW è un cretino. Specie in questo caso dove, a parte il fare un dd della partizione per evitare di inquinare ulteriormente la scena del crimini(R) soluzioni ad ampio respire non se ne sono viste [magic rescue sembra ottimo, ma funziona solo per singoli files].

L'opensource è bello e tutto quello che volete, ma se la miglior soluzione sulla piazza è closed, si usa la seconda e ci si rimbocca le manica sulla prima.

Come altri già hanno suggerito e come ho provato sulla mia pellaccia, stacca il disco e non lavorarci su, se devi tentare un ripristino con tools appositi, usa un'immagine della partizione e non l'originale e usa un altro disco  :Very Happy: 

Ai tempi [ma si trattava di partizioni fat32] questo mi salvò la vita: http://lc-tech.com/software/Demo/frprodemo.html La versione demo permette di vedere cosa il programma riesce a recuperare...

Tempo fà qualcuno aveva postato una raccolta di tips per il recupero dei dati [cerca tra i post utilissimi]

----------

## iormungand

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> l'installazione di debian mi ha involontarimente formattato una partizione importante, in swap!!!!
> 
> c'è modo di riparare al danno??? nn ho ancora toccato la partizione x evitare altri danni!

 

ma... scusate, evidentemente non ho capito la questione... :Embarassed: 

hai formattato (non cancellato dalla tabella delle partizioni) la partizione di swap durante l'installazione di debian?

beh, se è così... non succede proprio niente...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *iormungand wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   l'installazione di debian mi ha involontarimente formattato una partizione importante, in swap!!!!
> 
> c'è modo di riparare al danno??? nn ho ancora toccato la partizione x evitare altri danni! 
> 
> ma... scusate, evidentemente non ho capito la questione...
> ...

 

se fosse come hai capito tu non avrebbe problemi, il fatto è che lui aveva una partizione con dati importanti e l'installazione di debian ha formattato quella partizione come swap eliminando tutti i dati in essa contenuti.

----------

## khris81

allora volevo installare debian xchè freevo su gentoo nn vole sapere di funzionare! [motivo]

ho partizionato la partizione x la / di debian e lo swap lo stesso che uso x gentoo!

è successo che nn me ne sono accorto mannaggia, mi ha fatto 2 partizioni di swap una da 500 mb e l'altra da 150 gb con tutti i miei dati

quindi ha traformato le partizioni cosi:

da vuota a reiserfs x la root di debian

swap di gentoo in comune con sawp debian

fat32 in swap debian!!!

nn ho cancellato nessuna tabella delle partizioni!

cmq i dati nn ci sono più ho già provato si vede che ha proprio formattato!

----------

## khris81

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   l'installazione di debian mi ha involontarimente formattato una partizione importante, in swap!!!!
> 
> c'è modo di riparare al danno??? nn ho ancora toccato la partizione x evitare altri danni! 
> 
> Hai partition magic 8?
> ...

 

nn ho modo di farlo xchè nn ho più windows sul mio pc!!!!

nn ho nemmeno il floppy xchè nn me ne sono mai fatto nulla!!!

----------

## iormungand

Ok, allora è grave... :Wink: 

l'unica cosa che posso dirti è di provare questo: 

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

è freeware ed ha un sacco di strumenti utili, ma non so se c'e qualcosa che faccia prorpio al caso tuo... probabilmente no, ma non si sa mai

----------

## khris81

forse nn è tutto perduto.

l'installazione debian a preparare la partizione di root ovviamente sulla partizione giusta ci ha messo qualche min, mentr x le due di swap ci ha messo mezzo secondo!

è propabile che sia solo stata marcata come swap e nn abbia cancellato nulla????

----------

## bender86

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> è propabile che sia solo stata marcata come swap e nn abbia cancellato nulla????

 

Se fosse solo marcata come swap, puoi montarla tranquillamente: Linux non si cura di cosa dice la tabella delle partizioni, ma controlla i primi settori della partizione e cerca di capire se c'è l'intestazione di qualche filesystem supportato.

Purtroppo però, se non sbaglio, il comando mkswap crea l'intestazione per l'area di swap, cancellando ovviamente quella precedente. Probabilmente non ha cancellato tutto il filesystem, ma solo la parte iniziale, però non ho idea di come fare per recuperare i dati integri.

----------

## khris81

nn la monta infatti mi dice wrong fs type!

la vedo dura!

sto aspettando ad usare i programmi x l'unformat xchè mi hanno detto che se ha solo settato come swap invece di formattare faccio danni ad usarli, ecco io nn sono sicuro che abbia formattato, ci ha messo troppo poco x formattare una partizione da 150 gb!!! mezzo sec ci ha messo!

----------

## khris81

golaprofonda ti ringrazio dell'aiuto, ma ora ho un altro dubbio, io nn sono molto esperto in queste cose, tu lo sei più di me, ma amici che di linux ne sanno più di me mi hanno detto che SE la partizione nn è stata formattata ma solo marcata come swap, è sconsigliatissimo eseguire programmi di unformat!

confermi?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> SE la partizione nn è stata formattata ma solo marcata come swap, è sconsigliatissimo eseguire programmi di unformat!
> 
> confermi?

 

è verissimo..

e mi sembra proprio che sia stata solo marcata da quanto hai scritto nei post precedenti..

purtroppo non conosco programmi in grado di smarcarla..magari si fa anche con fdisk ma non credo..

Ti conviene aspettare se qualcuno ha qualche idea per smarcarla poi poi se proprio non cavi un ragno dal buco usi un programma come PM come ultima speranza..

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## khris81

nn c'è modo di montare la swap su una dir, x vedere se ci sono file dentro????

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> nn c'è modo di montare la swap su una dir, x vedere se ci sono file dentro????

 

Per prima cosa, sperando che tu abbia abbastanza spazio, fatti una copia di quella partizione con il comando:

```
dd if=/dev/hdX of=/tmp/nomefile
```

dove "/dev/hdX" é la partizione che hai accidentalmente formattato e "/tmp/nomefile" é il nome del file immagine.

Fatto quello dicci cosa restituisce il comando:

```
file /tmp/nomefile
```

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ok xò visto che si insiste tanto x NON andare off topic, scusate xchè ci dovete andare nel mio post, della legalità o meno a me proprio nn importa visto che sono cose che nn riguardano me! 

 

Mi sembra di averti dato alcune istruzioni qualche post piú sopra. Le hai seguite?

In ogni caso adesso ti do anche il seguito, poi splitto i post che "ti infastidiscono" (in questo thread)

Se il comando file ti identifica il file come paritizione del tip che avevi prima di marcarla come swap la monti con la loopback.

Se il comando file ti identifica quella come partizione di swap (o con un piú generico "data") o usi (come ti hanno consigliato) magicresque oppure fai delle prove con "dosfsck" (dato che mi é sembrato di capire che il tuo filesystem era un vfat).

Se tutto ció non sembra funzionare non saprei cos'altro consigliarti.

----------

## khris81

il prob è che nn so dove mettere tutti quei dati avevo 100 gb di roba dove la memorizzo??? nn ho spazio da nessuna parte!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> il prob è che nn so dove mettere tutti quei dati avevo 100 gb di roba dove la memorizzo??? nn ho spazio da nessuna parte!!!

 

Provare a recuperare i dati potrebbe rivelarsi piú distruttivo del aver marcato la pratizione in maniera differente, quel file serve a creare un backup e a fare delle prove con tranquillitá.

Puoi provare a ricostruire la partizione direttamente (la rimarchi come dos da fdisk e poi fai il dosfsck direttamente su /dev/hdX). Ma sbagliare qualcosa, o adottare il procedimento sbagliato, significherebbe dare il colpo di grazia ai tuoi dati. E siccome io non sono affatto sicuro che il dosfsck sia sufficiente per quello che devi fare (ma non sono sicuro neanche di magicresque, o di PartitonMagic o di qualsiasi altro tool che ti viene in mente) ti consiglio di provare un backup prima.

----------

## bender86

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> il prob è che nn so dove mettere tutti quei dati avevo 100 gb di roba dove la memorizzo??? nn ho spazio da nessuna parte!!!

 

Per controllare con file non dovrebbe esserci bisogno di copiare la partizione in un file, basta usare l'opzione -s.

```
# file -s /dev/hda2

/dev/hda2: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x58, OEM-ID "MSWIN4.1", sectors/cluster 16, Media descriptor 0xf8,

 heads 255, hidden sectors 96390, sectors 20000925 (volumes > 32 MB) , FAT (32 bit), sectors/FAT 9762,

 reserved3 0x800000, serial number 0x313b1602, unlabeled

# file -s /dev/hda3

/dev/hda3: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data

```

Però credo anche io che per le operazioni di rispristino sia necessario un backup. Tra l'altro, se sono dati fondamentali, non credo sia un problema comprare un disco nuovo, disco che in futuro potrai usare per il backup.

----------

## khris81

martedi infatti corro a comprare un disco cosi mi faccio un raid 1 x il backup!!!

----------

## Danilo

Perso per perso proverei da un livecd a smontarla e con un cfdisk a riportarla al filesystem precedente (senza mkfs per indenderci). 

Un mount e si vede.

Ma non credo che non sia stato cancellato nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## khris81

root@ubuntu:/home/christian # file -s /dev/sda7

/dev/sda7: Linux/i386 swap file (new style) 1 (4K pages) size 35353031 pages

questo cosa significa che sono nella ......???

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> questo cosa significa che sono nella ......???

 

Stando alla man page di dosfsck se non dai le opzioni -a (ripara automaticamente il fs) e -r (ripara interattivamente il fs) non dovrebbero esserci cambiamenti sul disco.

A questo punto, o aspetti martedí (quando comprerai il disco) per seguire la via del backup prima di ravanarci su, oppure provi a vedere cosa dice un controllo (senza le opzioni indicate) sulla partizione.

EDIT: Io aspetterei martedí. E, naturalmente, la lettura attenta della man page del tool indicato sarebbe il caso di farla un paio di volte  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## khris81

dosfsck dove lo trovo visto che nn ho windows su nessuno dei miei pc?

scusate pensavo fosse un comando dos!  :Embarassed: 

ora provo...

----------

## khris81

root@ubuntu:/home/christian # dosfsck /dev/sda7

dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN

Logical sector size is zero.

----------

## randomaze

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> dosfsck dove lo trovo visto che nn ho windows su nessuno dei miei pc?
> 
> scusate pensavo fosse un comando dos! 
> 
> ora provo...

 

```
# equery b /usr/sbin/dosfsck

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/sbin/dosfsck in *... ]

sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11 (/usr/sbin/dosfsck)
```

Comuqnue ti rinnovo l'invito/consiglio ad aspettare martedí e il nuovo hd. Magari, nel frattempo, puoi studiare/cercare tutti i possibili tool di ripristino  :Wink: 

----------

## khris81

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> root@ubuntu:/home/christian # dosfsck /dev/sda7
> 
> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
> 
> Logical sector size is zero.

 

mi sa che qui.... nn ci siano dubbi il disco è vuoto!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## khris81

root@ubuntu:/home/christian # dosfsck -a /dev/sda7

dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN

Logical sector size is zero.

nn ci sono più dubbi il disco è vuoto!

anche se nn so come debian abbia formattato una partizione da 150 gb in mezzo secondo!!! 

addio dati grazie a tutti x le vostre risp!  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> anche se nn so come debian abbia formattato una partizione da 150 gb in mezzo secondo!!!

 

Ti dice che il disco è vuoto perché non trova la tabella dei file all'inizio del disco. Non ha cancellato tutto il disco, ma solo i riferimenti ai file.

Forse potresti fare qualcosa con uno di quei tool tipo unformat o unerase. Tempo fa avevo formattato una partizione, e con unformat delle Norton Utilities ero riuscito a recuperare un po' di file, anche se avevo perso i nomi e le directory (avevo una sfilza lunghissima di FILE0001, FILE0002, FILE000n, ...).

----------

## khris81

ho recuperato tutto grazie a spinrite, l'ho provato in versione demo, ho visto che mi dava la possibilità di recuperare tutto l'ho acquistato e finalmente sono tornati i miei dati che bello!!! ora ho un altro prob nn mi si avvia più kde mi dice che nn trova i font!!!

come posso riemergerli? è successo dopo aver tolto i pacchetti vecchi di kde e aver messo solo quelli meta!

----------

